# 12v electric blanket



## Derekoak (Dec 31, 2021)

Can anyone recommend one from experience. Are they used as under blankets or overblankets? We do have a 300w inverter so a 240v one is possible but the inverter has a fan so is a little noisy.


----------



## harrow (Dec 31, 2021)

If the idea is to run it from a car battery then I would not think its possible, electric hookup with a electric blanket then yes.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 31, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> We do have a 300w inverter so a 240v one is possible but the inverter has a fan so is a little noisy.



 A 230v (UK stopped bing 240v back in 2003) 200w blanket via an inverter will use (200 /12) + 10% amps = 20 amps. 
A typical MoHo battery (Nominal 120 ah) will provide 60 ah before it is flat. 
So enjoy your 3 hours of warmth and you'll have a flat battery next morning.

Better off with a hot water bottle.


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 31, 2021)

OK I was only imagining a short burst of heat and I have almost triple the battery capacity you assume, new lithium x 200ah. However the 12v blankets I saw seemed to only be 50 watt, you could use that for longer, even if it was less warmth.
  A hot water bottle gets cold before you must get up.
I am really after user experience, you can't beat it. If there is no user experience here that is valuable in itself.


----------



## Lee (Dec 31, 2021)

We have one, it's approximately 1.2m square and we used it on the drop down bed if we had been travelling to take the chill away.
We found it works well, admittedly only in the middle where it was positioned, we rarely used it without the engine running.
If you're interested we still still have it, pm me and we can discuss it more.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 31, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> OK I was only imagining a short burst of heat ....   A hot water bottle gets cold before you must get up.



i.e. short burst of heat. 

I've no experience of electric blankets in the MoHo (or at home come to that because we have a heated water bed).

Good luck with the research.


----------



## Boris7 (Dec 31, 2021)

r4dent said:


> A 230v (UK stopped bing 240v back in 2003)


just not quite right

What is the difference between UK voltage and European voltage​The voltage used throughout Europe (including the UK) has been harmonised since January 2003 at a nominal 230v 50 Hz (formerly 240V in UK, 220V in the rest of Europe) but this does not mean there has been a real change in the supply.
Instead, the new “harmonised voltage limits” in most of Europe (the former 220V nominal countries) are now:
230V -10% +6% (i.e. 207.0 V-243.8 V)
In the UK (former 240V nominal) they are:
230V -6% +10% (i.e. 216.2 V – 253.0 V)
This effectively means there is no real change of supply voltage, only a change in the “label”, with no incentive for electricity supply companies to actually change the supply voltage.
To cope with both sets of limits all modern equipment will therefore be able to accept 230V +/-10% i.e. 207-253V.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2021)

Always been 230v here in N Ireland, just tested it.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 31, 2021)

230V?  240V?    I have this discussion with Trev quite a bit when I say "240V" 



trevskoda said:


> Always been 230v here in N Ireland, just tested it.


Trev, I will see your 230V and raise you 10V  





This is pretty typical where I am.  It very rarely ever drops below 240V and if it does only to 239V.

Back to the topic .... Electric Blankets

I used a full-sized one on my Safari Camperbus and it was fantastic. Used to use it off-grid no problem.   I'd turn it on full on the journey and then on low overnight.

In the Motorhome I have the one in this link - https://amzn.to/3eBz6LI - on the overcab bed (sized to allow me to still fold the mattress) and I find it very usable.  Specs say 40W, but that is on full power, and you would not need to run on full for long.  Run it on 240V/230V  (240V EHU, or 230V Inverter  ).   Can you run off a battery?  obviously depends on your setup and how long until you are driving again, but an overnighter?  Absolutely.

I fitted it between the Original Mattress and the Mattress Topper so don't feel it all and the heat radiates into both and is retained nicely after it is switched down and then off.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 31, 2021)

I have blown air heating in Murky, and can control the air flow under the bed. Safer than being cooked during the night. 
I would have suggested, get a good bed mate. That never turned out well for me


----------



## Geek (Jan 1, 2022)

Hot water bottle


----------



## colinm (Jan 1, 2022)

wildebus said:


> 230V?  240V?    I have this discussion with Trev quite a bit when I say "240V"
> 
> 
> Trev, I will see your 230V and raise you 10V


I'll see your 240, and raise you 248v atm.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 1, 2022)

colinm said:


> I'll see your 240, and raise you 248v atm.


Raise me 248V???   488V input? scary!  

approaching 250V is rather high isn't it.


----------



## colinm (Jan 1, 2022)

Not unusual to see 245v here, first time I've noticed it at 248v, not sure what our 3ph is running at right now.


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 2, 2022)

I use a standard mains powered electric blanket which is 40W on its highest setting and 22W on its lowest of three settings.  30 mins usage from my lithium powerbank ensures a snug warm bed with ample power remaining for a top up in the night, if needed.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 2, 2022)

Mrs GMJ and I generate enough heat when in bed...

Just saying


----------



## witzend (Jan 2, 2022)

Never found the need to heat the bed or have the heating on by night but can reach the controls without getting out.
But wanted to say a memory foam mattress or topper are great for keeping you warm in bed


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 2, 2022)

Better than any blanket.


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 2, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Better than any blanket.
> View attachment 104687


Here here Trev.
This model is not solar powered, does not need EHU, or will be a drain on your batteries.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 2, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Here here Trev.
> This model is not solar powered, does not need EHU, or will be a drain on your batteries.


Yes but may cause eye popping, tounge hanging out syndrome or heart attacks in older folk, feck ill take a chance.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jan 2, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Better than any blanket.
> View attachment 104687


This was the point I was making, too bony to be comfortable.  They take all your money.  Destroy your metal heath and can't cook.
Blown air is much safer! 

And that one looks sub sixteen Trevor you naughty boy!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 2, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Here here Trev.
> This model is not solar powered, does not need EHU, or will be a drain on your batteries.


Might drain your wallet though


----------



## Wild Weegie (Jan 2, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Better than any blanket.
> View attachment 104687


Poor wee soul needs a nice woolly vest on!


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 2, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Here here Trev.
> This model is not solar powered, does not need EHU, or will be a drain on your batteries.


Might drain your bank account !

Jogging trousers thermal vests etc cheaper.
BUT.....


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 2, 2022)

Wild Weegie said:


> Poor wee soul needs a nice woolly vest on!


That might itch a bit and cause things to swell up (for both party's....Party being an appropriate term)


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 2, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Might drain your bank account !
> 
> Jogging trousers thermal vests etc cheaper.
> BUT.....


As George Best said.

“ I made lots of money, I spent most on drink and women, then wasted the rest”


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 2, 2022)

SquirrellCook said:


> This was the point I was making, too bony to be comfortable.  They take all your money.  Destroy your metal heath and can't cook.
> Blown air is much safer!
> 
> And that one looks sub sixteen Trevor you naughty boy!


No you are just getting old and anything under 40 seems like a sixteen year old to you.


----------



## TR5 (Jan 2, 2022)

r4dent said:


> A 230v (UK stopped bing 240v back in 2003) ....


Not sure where you got that from, but the mains supply has remained at 240v for decades, and still is.
Mine fluctuates between 238v and 243v - depending on usage, etc...


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 2, 2022)

TR5 said:


> Not sure where you got that from, but the mains supply has remained at 240v for decades, and still is.
> Mine fluctuates between 238v and 243v - depending on usage, etc...


The U.K. signed up for this in 1994, and was implemented 2003.
However this does not mean that your voltage will be 230v, there is latitude within that figure. This was to harmonise voltage within the EU. Your nominal voltage is set to 230v with tolerances.



			https://www.twothirtyvolts.org.uk/pdfs/site-info/Explanation_230Volts.pdf


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 2, 2022)

Can't comment on motorhome use but love the one on my bed ,


----------



## TR5 (Jan 2, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> The U.K. signed up for this in 1994, and was implemented 2003.
> However this does not mean that your voltage will be 230v, there is latitude within that figure. This was to harmonise voltage within the EU. Your nominal voltage is set to 230v with tolerances.
> 
> 
> ...


Reading that, it looks like a rather pointless exercise then, as nothing changed.  In Europe you are lucky if you get a full 220v at any time, and most of the UK see's a good 240v - so no more harmonised than it ever was.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jan 2, 2022)

TR5 said:


> Reading that, it looks like a rather pointless exercise then, as nothing changed.  In Europe you are lucky if you get a full 220v at any time, and most of the UK see's a good 240v - so no more harmonised than it ever was.


I could answer you, but my political and offensive post would be removed.


----------



## colinm (Jan 2, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Raise me 248V???   488V input? scary!
> 
> approaching 250V is rather high isn't it.



I checked the voltage a couple of more times that day, and the peak I saw was 250.7v !


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 2, 2022)

TR5 said:


> Reading that, it looks like a rather pointless exercise then, as nothing changed.  In Europe you are lucky if you get a full 220v at any time, and most of the UK see's a good 240v - so no more harmonised than it ever was.


I was only letting you see where it came from, you stated you did not know.
The link actually states what you say, “nothing has changed“
It does seem pointless.


----------



## Caz (Jan 3, 2022)

Back to electric blankets -

I bought a 12v one a couple of years ago but only tried it once because the instructions said to put it over you. It wasn't much use on top of the duvet, no heat got through, and it made it all too heavy. I tried it between the duvet and me but it was uncomfortable.

At home I use a mains one which goes under the "under blanket" and sheet and is really good.

I might try Wildebus's suggestion of putting the 12v one underneath instead; they aren't a big power draw at only 50 watts so putting it on to warm the bed up for an hour before you get in won't flatten the battery and as it would be unplugged when you get on top of it then it isn't going to fry you. Worst that could happen is it breaks from having my weight on it.


----------



## Markd (Jan 3, 2022)

I thought that the whole point of Brexit was to take back control of our voltage


----------



## Subablu (Jan 3, 2022)

I have a 12v blanket that I have had for years and never used. You are welcome to have it for the cost of the postage.


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 3, 2022)

Markd said:


> I thought that the whole point of Brexit was to take back control of our voltage


Let’s start an ExtinctionnAnarchy group to demand 260v just so we can be completely different


----------



## Harrytherid (Jan 3, 2022)

Get a wife like mine and tell her something bad is going to happen, she will get so hot that the bedclothes will be thrown off to let you both cool down.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 3, 2022)

We bought a 12 volt blanket off eBay for £12 worth a try at that price we used it at will o Nat's and it warmed us up a treat ours has 3 heat settings and a timer so goes off after a hour and hardly used any power out of our 200ah lithium battery so would recommend one


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2022)

I told a chap to run a pipe from the exhaust under his bed to warm him up, the sod never came back to tell me how well it worked.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 3, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> I told a chap to run a pipe from the exhaust under his bed to warm him up, the sod never came back to tell me how well it worked.


Not carbon neutral


----------



## wildebus (Jan 3, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> I told a chap to run a pipe from the exhaust under his bed to warm him up, the sod never came back to tell me how well it worked.


I think that guy used to be on Motorhomebuilder with his US RV?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 4, 2022)

Lying in bed with 230v electric blanket on ...  2 x plugs as individual control both sides of the bed. Both controls set to 2 out of a possible 3.  2 x lithium batteries. In 20 mins, with some lights and gadget charging ... 5% battery loss. 
James will switch the blanket off when he comes to bed. I won't miss the blanket then as he's my hot geezer!


----------



## Caz (Jan 5, 2022)

Steve and Julie said:


> We bought a 12 volt blanket off eBay for £12 worth a try at that price we used it at will o Nat's and it warmed us up a treat ours has 3 heat settings and a timer so goes off after a hour and hardly used any power out of our 200ah lithium battery so would recommend one


Did you have the blanket under you or over?


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 5, 2022)

Caz said:


> Did you have the blanket under you or over?


We had it over us directly on top of us then quilt on top of that


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jan 6, 2022)

Get a 15 tog duvet.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 6, 2022)

Always go to bed with a good book, or someone who has read one.


----------



## Harrytherid (Jan 6, 2022)

Our duvet is 13.5 tog and a couple of hot water bottles take the pre entry (entry to bed) chill off and we are cosy for the night even when she gets too hot and opens the roof light.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 6, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Always go to bed with a good book, or someone who has read one.



Apparently Bill Gates is an avid reader Trev.

I'll send him round.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 6, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Apparently Bill Gates is an avid reader Trev.
> 
> I'll send him round.


Your codeing me.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 7, 2022)

Four season sleeping bag rated at -10 degrees or a four season mountain sleeping bag rated at -10 to -40 degrees. You will be warm in seconds.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 7, 2022)

izwozral said:


> Four season sleeping bag rated at -10 degrees or a four season mountain sleeping bag rated at -10 to -40 degrees. You will be warm in seconds.


trouble is ....  still breathing very cold air.... need to warm the surrounding area to be truly comfortable.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 7, 2022)

wildebus said:


> trouble is ....  still breathing very cold air.... need to warm the surrounding area to be truly comfortable.


The trick is to stick your head inside the bag too, although it can be a tad smelly if yer a bit windy!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 7, 2022)

izwozral said:


> Four season sleeping bag rated at -10 degrees or a four season mountain sleeping bag rated at -10 to -40 degrees. You will be warm in seconds.



Too warm Ral!

I slept in a roof tent at -11 in my -10 to -40 bag alongside Loch Lomond. I was cooked by morning.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 7, 2022)

izwozral said:


> The trick is to stick your head inside the bag too, although it can be a tad smelly if yer a bit windy!


Ok for a while, but rebreathing the same air all the time - not good ignoring odours


Depends if the idea is to simply survive the night or actually enjoy the experience  (personally, I am not on an army survival course)


----------



## izwozral (Jan 7, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Ok for a while, but rebreathing the same air all the time - not good ignoring odours
> 
> 
> Depends if the idea is to simply survive the night or actually enjoy the experience  (personally, I am not on an army survival course)


Each to their own I guess. I don't like being hot and breathing cold air doesn't faze me, unlike hot air.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Too warm Ral!
> 
> I slept in a roof tent at -11 in my -10 to -40 bag alongside Loch Lomond. I was cooked by morning.


I gave away my mountain bag for that reason Rob. I use my -10 bag all year round, the zip is great thermostat, plus it isn't a mummy bag which constricts the legs.

Just occurred to me, my best thermostat is me bonce - no insulation!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 7, 2022)

Has anyone tried one of those hand warmer things you rub for heat.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2022)

izwozral said:


> I gave away my mountain bag for that reason Rob. I use my -10 bag all year round, the zip is great thermostat, plus it isn't a mummy bag which constricts the legs.
> 
> Just occurred to me, my best thermostat is me bonce - no insulation!



Yeah mine's a mummy bag and as you say constrict the legs. I will keep it though in case I ever get to go winter camping in the Cairngorms again.

I also had one of these;



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coleman-Big-Basin-Sleeping-Bag/dp/B095K1MNHF
		


It was brilliant. Loads of room and nice and warm. Sadly it got ripped somehow. Some of the bags that Carp fishermen use look very good to.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 8, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Yeah mine's a mummy bag and as you say constrict the legs. I will keep it though in case I ever get to go winter camping in the Cairngorms again.
> 
> I also had one of these;
> 
> ...


That's very similar to mine Rob, can't remember the brand at the moment, maybe Blacks where I bought it from? 
Had it for about 30 years now and other than the pull tab on the zip snapping, it's as good as the day it was bought.


----------

